# Powerheads for a 90 gallon mbuna tank?



## airedale (May 7, 2007)

I was wondering if I could get some feedback on what powerheads I should use / and how many. I am considering 2 powerheads, one Maxi-Jet 1200 and a Koralia 2.

I am unsure if my filtration matters in all of this, but I am using a fluval 405.

The reason I am asking all of this is I read one person saying that mbunas aren't really used to much current at all, and therefore they didn't produce too much in their tank. I'd like to get your take on this.


----------



## garett1020 (Apr 8, 2009)

i just put a maxi-jet in my 180 yesterday and it blows a current around so fast it will make your head spin.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I run 2 of the Maxi-Jets each on my 90 and on my 75 driving UGJs (either 2 or 3 nozzles for each powerhead).

If you don't know what am talking about read here and here.

Great way to get water movement into the filter intakes without having heads spin . (Read no waste on the substrate.)

1/2in threaded pvc pipe with threaded fittings and threaded nozzles is a great way of doing the same thing without any tools - got mine at the hardware store.

Good Luck.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't use any powerheads. I don't think they need movement for the sake of movement like a riverine tank or a marine tank.

They do need adequate oxygenation, but I prefer to get that by having lots of filtration. What is the gph on your filter and how many gallons is your tank? I like to have from 6X to 10X my tank gallons running through the filters every hour.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a Fluval 405 on my 60 gallon and consider it barely adequate (although I like the filter quite a lot). In your case, I'd probably add an HOB rather than a powerhead or buy an FX, which I almost went with for my 60!


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a 90G and run a fluval 405, an emperor 400 and a maxi jet 900.

I use the powerhead to push the waste off the sand in the rear of the tank and toward the fluvals intake. The fish don't seem to care about the current it creates one way or the other.

So if I were you I would only use 1 power head and I would invest the extra money in another filter as I don't think a fluval 405 is enough for a 90G tank, especially depending on how you stock it. Based on my tank, the power head would be optional but I like it, the second filter would be necessary.

As far as to which power head, not sure but one thing I like about the maxi jet is it's relative small size and that I can use a sponge pre filter to assist in collecting more waste from the water. Not sure if the Koralia has this capability.


----------



## airedale (May 7, 2007)

I appreciate all of the responses on the powerheads. I guess I need to consider my filtration a little bit more. The one thing I don't want / hate is an HOB filter. I like having my tank as close to the wall as I have it, and I like the reduction of noise too. Since we know I have a 405 (which I *just* purchased), what are my other options?

Also, I like the idea of the under gravel jets. I think I may try constructing those.

The flow rate for a 405 is: 225 GPH. That seems like a pretty good amount to me... Also, why are they recommending up to 100 gallons, while you guys think it is inadequate?


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

The 405 is a good filter- I have it and like it.

But, the flow rate they list is often for the flow without media. Once you add media the flow rate decreases. Most mbuna are a fair size and somewhat messy. Also a bit of overcrowding is sometimes necessary to spread the aggression around. All these factors equal a need for greater filtration.

But whether you need any more filtration would depend on the size and number of fish in your tank.

If you don't want another filter than maybe two power heads would be good. Maybe the filter output in the middle and a power head at each end.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd get another canister at least that size instead. One of the early things you read about keeping cichlids is to double filter their tanks.


----------

